# TCR Advanced SL rubbing chain stays



## moonoi (Jun 26, 2015)

I've come across an annoying issue with my 2013 TCR. When putting the power down the rear tyre has started rubbing the inside of the chainstays (both sides). I had the wheels checked (Reynolds Assault SLG) to ensure that everything is true and tensioned correctly, and no issues there. Been running the same wheel/tyre combination for approx a year now (Vittoria Open Corsa CX 25mm). 

So is it possible that the frame itself is wearing out by losing stiffness and thereby causing the rubbing on the chainstays?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

What size tires and wheels? My guess is that the 2013 frame wasn't made to clear the tire widths that are getting more and more popular today...


----------



## moonoi (Jun 26, 2015)

TricrossRich said:


> What size tires and wheels? My guess is that the 2013 frame wasn't made to clear the tire widths that are getting more and more popular today...


700x25, I've been running the same combination for almost a year without clearance issues, so wondering why all of a sudden I would have this problem.

To make it clear, I haven't changed anything on the bike, just this past 2 weeks noticed the rubbing as I could hear a strange sound when sprinting, checked the spoke tension and the wheels are true. Sunday it was particularly bad and ended up with the paint marks on the tyres (on both sides) as in the picture above.

It's a bit puzzling to me why it would suddenly be a problem.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

How much clearance does your tires have between the chainstay? Maybe it is something you've never noticed before but was always there? 

I have a new to me bike that I just recently built and noticed that the clearance of my tire to the chainstay was really tight (rubbed initially and had to mess with the dish to get the tire almost centered to clear...with the hub/axle dished perfectly it rubbed to one side unfortunately..at least I thought it was dished correctly according to how I measured with my dish tool). While riding it is fine seated but I noticed rubbing when standing and pedaling (due to the frame flexing). But, I am running HED C2 rims (23mm wide) with Conti's 700x25mm tires. They are too wide and I am picking up a set of 23mm wide Conti's to replace them instead.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

moonoi said:


> So is it possible that the frame itself is wearing out by losing stiffness and thereby causing the rubbing on the chainstays?


No



moonoi said:


> 700x25, I've been running the same combination for almost a year without clearance issues, so wondering why all of a sudden I would have this problem.
> 
> To make it clear, I haven't changed anything on the bike, just this past 2 weeks noticed the rubbing as I could hear a strange sound when sprinting, checked the spoke tension and the wheels are true. Sunday it was particularly bad and ended up with the paint marks on the tyres (on both sides) as in the picture above.


You been running the same combination for a year, but have you replaced the tires? A 25mm of a different brand can be wider than another brand. Even the same brand tire can vary in width.

Have you checked that your quick release is tight?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Have an '11 TCR ADV SL and cannot run 25s due to tire rubbing brake crown and chainstays. What does not make sense is your rim also being worn/damaged. Is the rim damage from something else and the wheel out of true or what tlg said?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mimason said:


> What does not make sense is your rim also being worn/damaged. Is the rim damage from something else and the wheel out of true


I was wondering that too. Couldn't tell from the pic if the rim is damaged or if it's just the way the carbon is laid up.

What's also odd is that the casing is exposed bad in that area, but tapers off on each side. Sure as heck looks like an out of true wheel. If the wheel was true, the wear would be even all the way around.


----------



## rick2221 (Nov 29, 2014)

I read more threads regarding people having issues after switching to 25 tires. 25's are generally 12 to 18 percent heavier (for a pair) than the same brand tire in 23 so the effort in getting them to work really doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## moonoi (Jun 26, 2015)

rick2221 said:


> I read more threads regarding people having issues after switching to 25 tires. 25's are generally 12 to 18 percent heavier (for a pair) than the same brand tire in 23 so the effort in getting them to work really doesn't make a lot of sense.


I'm not bothered about the weight, 25s are make a much more compliant ride on the uneven road surfaces where I ride.

I haven't switched to 25s either, I've been running the same tyre/wheel combination for a year.


----------



## moonoi (Jun 26, 2015)

tlg said:


> I was wondering that too. Couldn't tell from the pic if the rim is damaged or if it's just the way the carbon is laid up.
> 
> What's also odd is that the casing is exposed bad in that area, but tapers off on each side. Sure as heck looks like an out of true wheel. If the wheel was true, the wear would be even all the way around.


Hadn't noticed any damage on the rim when I look at it, it's probably the light in the picture making it look like there is something there, but I'll double check again when I get home. 

I haven't taken a picture, but you'll see the same pattern on the other side as well, I believe it is due to the frame flexing when sprinting so it touches one side then the next, there is a good 2mm clearance either side of the tyre when installed.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless your Robert Förstemann or similar, I doubt the frame is flexing, if anything it's your rim. 
Did you check that your dropouts are not cracked? I've known a few people with TCR's have them crack there.

I run 25's with Reynolds Assaults on my TCR Adv SL with no issues. 




.


----------



## moonoi (Jun 26, 2015)

Checked the dropouts, don't see any cracks, just the usual paint chips from removing and reinstalling the wheel.


----------



## leopafe (Jun 14, 2010)

Check your hub bearings adjustment, it may be loose or you may have bad bearings


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the suggestions of looking for cracks (look at other joints besides the dropouts) and your bearing adjustment. Frames don't go "soft" so I'd discount that possibility.

Can you try another set of wheels?


----------

